# Gen2 Chevy Cruze bad smell in cabin when around freezing temps



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

What does it smell like, what are your HVAC settings?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Have you changed the cabin filter?


----------



## tanda1 (Feb 6, 2021)

Taco Bell?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You will always get some 'mildew' smell after turning on the a/c first time in a while.

Excess mildew would indicate a plugged drain pipe.


----------



## Devinparks94 (Mar 21, 2021)

marmalou said:


> What does it smell like, what are your HVAC settings?


it smells like burning coolant or oil


----------



## Devinparks94 (Mar 21, 2021)

Snipesy said:


> You will always get some 'mildew' smell after turning on the a/c first time in a while.
> 
> Excess mildew would indicate a plugged drain pipe.


it is not a mildew smell


----------



## Devinparks94 (Mar 21, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> Have you changed the cabin filter?


yes I have


----------



## Devinparks94 (Mar 21, 2021)

marmalou said:


> What does it smell like, what are your HVAC settings?


in winter when heat is in and it is below freezing


----------

